

4chan project doxes and abuses person who finds security flaw in Tox-IM - synchronise
https://rbt.asia/g/thread/36056491

======
mschuster91
What the guy does is not okay but it ain't okay for 4chan to dox him.

Just because one side does shit it's not an excuse to do the same shit. We
should, as a society, long have passed the "an-eye-for-an-eye" era.

